# 140 amp lipo vs. 108 amp lipo



## josh1_420 (Mar 23, 2008)

will a 140 amp lipo give a really big advantage over a 108 amp lipo on flat carpet oval.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Usually (and i mean most of the time) the higher amperage ratings will put out more average voltage and have lower IR than a lower amperage pack. If you want the best, i would go with an SMC pack. They have 3200's, 4000's and 5000's


----------



## josh1_420 (Mar 23, 2008)

I understand all that.I just wanna know if a 140 amp pack is gonna give alot more performance than a 108.I can see on offroad or onroad it might give you a little more but flat carpet oval doesnt seem that 32 amps would make a huge difference


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

especially since in MOST of the Oval CARPET classes, you'll only pull 20 amps or so. (except out of the HOLE on the start)


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

josh1_420 said:


> I understand all that.I just wanna know if a 140 amp pack is gonna give alot more performance than a 108.I can see on offroad or onroad it might give you a little more but flat carpet oval doesnt seem that 32 amps would make a huge difference


It makes more difference on on road and carpet oval than it does in the dirt. In the dirt you dont need that kind of punch most of the time because you cant use it all anyway. On carpet is where you WILL notice a difference. Even with a 21.5 in the trans am class, i can notice a big difference.


----------



## josh1_420 (Mar 23, 2008)

CClay1282 said:


> It makes more difference on on road and carpet oval than it does in the dirt. In the dirt you dont need that kind of punch most of the time because you cant use it all anyway. On carpet is where you WILL notice a difference. Even with a 21.5 in the trans am class, i can notice a big difference.


if the motor only pulls around 20 amps then how would the 32 amps make a big difference if the 108 amp pack puts out 5 times more than what the motor pulls?


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Because as a general rule, the higher mah and higher "C" rating, the lower the IR will be. Lower IR = More punch

Even if the motor only pulls 20 amps average, it may pull 100 amps coming out of a corner. I think it makes a difference. I have seen it first hand on a road coarse.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

swtour said:


> especially since in MOST of the Oval CARPET classes, you'll only pull 20 amps or so. (except out of the HOLE on the start)


And even coming out of a corner!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Opinons will not stop ever on this one....I have ran 3200,3600,3800,4000,4800 on-road and really never saw any difference in fact preformance wise I like the orion 3800's...the smc's are nice and seemed a little more punchy but really if you slipped one or the other in the car I couldnt tell ya the difference....All I can say is I like the orion 3800....


----------

